# Anyone know anything about RMB???



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Gudday all,

I have been looking on german websites an the used RMB vans, they seem practal for long journeys with everythng seeming to be thought of, althought they seem expensive.

I was maybe considering importing a early 90s model next year but i am finding it difficult to find more info on them, it would be goood to hear if anyone knows about them, or has any links to websites what features them.

Also it would be good to hear from anyone who has imported a van from germany,the pros and cons.

Would i be right in thinkin i could just get my insurance swapped onto it and drive it home and then sort all the paperwork out with the dvla when i return??

Its still early days with this idea but i am liking it, am greatfull for any help 8)


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

They merged with Pilote and are now part of Frankia.

See >>> Linky Thingy <<<


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

paulkenny9 said:


> Gudday all,
> 
> I have been looking on german websites an the used RMB vans, they seem practal for long journeys with everythng seeming to be thought of, althought they seem expensive.
> 
> ...


Rather than wait for someone to hear from someone who has imported a van from Germany you may find it quicker to trawl through the Forum :
Importing: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-22.html


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, there really isnt much about these things on the net, think it would help if i knew german :?


----------



## scrinchy (Jul 17, 2007)

paulkenny9 said:


> Gudday all,
> 
> I have been looking on german websites an the used RMB vans, they seem practal for long journeys with everythng seeming to be thought of, althought they seem expensive.
> 
> ...


 
We imported an early 90s RMB 2 years ago
terrific van
we drove on the German insurance plates and then did the business
straightforward really
we visited the RMB factory in bavaria while looking at vans from mobile.de
we rather think they might have closed now but will be trying to contact them re replacement side window!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I,ve read loads of times that the old ones are pure quality, lovely, well made vans although i,ve not seen one in person.

Not sure about the new ones though.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*RMB*

Hello,

Yes Part of the French Pilote Group.

Voir Ici!

Oder Hier fur mehr info

TM


----------



## scrinchy (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: RMB*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes Part of the French Pilote Group.
> 
> ...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: RMB*



scrinchy said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


?


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bentley Leisure have had this one for sale for at least six months now

http://www.bentleyleisureservices.com/motorhomes.php?id=175


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*rmb*

Blimey hold their price dont they,looks good too.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Built Well Codfinger*



A37 said:


> Bentley Leisure have had this one for sale for at least six months now
> 
> http://www.bentleyleisureservices.com/motorhomes.php?id=175


That machine will probably outlive some of us, even the younger ones like me :lol:

Built on A (Is that a T1, T2 or a Vario Base ?) with A/T, Magic.

TM


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

MHF member "Sundial" (Terry) imported a similar van not too long ago, why not drop him a PM? From what I've seen of it, it's a real "brick outhouse" of a machine and I understand that Terry is well pleased with it.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

The van at Bentleys is a cracker.The price(I think) reflects the fact the van is used by the business owner who had been after one for some time......So maybe its' "Priced NOT to sell"!!


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Just thought, I THINK that the Bentley Leisure man may possibly be "Lowboy" listed on members list,might be worth a PM to ask him about the van..


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey,bit of a shock to see this old post again,

Domt know if anyone realised I first posted it over a year ago,

Teemyob, I reckon ihe bentlys one is on the old 410 4.6 ton chassis. Just the job, not much electrics to go wrong with that beast.

They where later made on the sprinter, although the bigger 8 and 9 meter ones where built on the Vario.

I have got my 7.5 ton test booked for next month, cos i passed after 97 I can only drive a 3.5 tonner.

So hopefully by the summer i should be able to get rid of my old 207 bus and head over germany to see whats availible, dont think i will be in the 30k bracket tho, but a few years older, maybe 20.

Strange the bentlys one hasnt got a shower. 

Paul


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I have seen the one at Bentleys and yes it was imported for his personal use by Tony, the business owner. You could really see why it is worth the money. 

stew


----------

